# Smoked venison summer sausage with Traeger



## ctaylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum and have several questions for the smokers out there if you don't mind me asking.

I'm going to make some sausage this weekend and found the recipe on this forum.  Most everything I have researched says to start the smoking process at 100 to let the casings dry then go up 10 degrees every hour till you get to about 160. Let it sit here till internal temp reaches 152.

My buddy down the road let me borrow his Traeger smoker for the weekend.  The problem I see is that the lowest temp setting on it is 180 degrees which is too high for what I am doing.  Is there a way to get lower temps and still make it turn out correctly for a newbie on this smoker?  I couldn't find a model number on the smoker but it is an electric pellet smoker. Do I need to get a different smoker that will have lower temps or can I make it work with this one?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Nov 24, 2015)

Your research is correct in the method. Reason being you don't want to get the sausage too hot too quickly, the fat will render out and the sausage will get wrinkly. It's all about controlling the temps. You may want to consider purchasing a Master Built 30 electric smoker, for the meantime I have made some great sausage in the oven. You would just need to add a little bit of liquid smoke to your mixture before stuffing. Good luck


----------



## ctaylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Would the process and recipe be the same as doing it in the oven?...still need the cure in the mixture I assume?  I'm not sure if my oven will go down to temps that low.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

I agree with Dave on getting a Masterbuilt electric smoker. They are on sale all over the place for black friday so you can get a really good deal on one.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Nov 24, 2015)

Ctaylor said:


> Would the process and recipe be the same as doing it in the oven?...still need the cure in the mixture I assume? I'm not sure if my oven will go down to temps that low.


Yes it is. You need to check out your oven. Mine will go as low as 140 and has worked well making sausage

BMaddox, how did you know my name is Dave?


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> BMaddox, how did you know my name is Dave?


Well honestly I didn't look at the user name but saw the profile pic is the exact same as @DaveOmak  . So either you have two profiles or you two are dopplegangers


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Nov 24, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> UncleBubbas BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > BMaddox, how did you know my name is Dave?
> ...


I guess that makes me a doppleganger


----------



## ctaylor (Nov 24, 2015)

If my oven only goes down to 170 degrees like I think it does, is this temperature still too hot?  Will the fat still render at 170 like it would in the smoker at this temperature?

Thanks for your advice, and I will look into a master built smoker.  Are they pretty versatile, can I smoke about any kind of meat in them or am I limited to smaller stuff that doesn't require hotter temps?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Nov 24, 2015)

You can smoke anything you want on it


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2015)

CT, I have done summer sausage in the oven that was about 170 with no problems. I just laid them on the racks for12 hours plus, big 5# sticks. You will need to watch them and have a thermometer to stab one to check your internal temp.


----------

